# Florida news is so entertaining



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A Police woman was refused service at a drive-in Arby's window. When the manager finally gave her the meal, she wanted a refund because she was afraid it might be tainted. Then the clerk says to her (we do have the right to refuse service). Well people started protesting outside, and the Police agreed to boycott Arby's.

The higher up apologized and said it was supposed to be a joke. Then they offered all police one free meal for one day at Arbys.

Meanwhile McDonald;s, Dunkin Donuts, and others have been supplying the police station with lots and lots of food.

Now, if this happened in your Arby's, wouldn't you be giving cops free meals for a month? One day sounds kind of cheap to me. 


The other story today is that someone's Cobra got loose. The neighbor is really mad because she has livestock and chickens. There was a mass search for the snake, but still havent' found it. Of course my husband has an irrational fear of snakes so he's worried that the snake is coming this way (from 5 hours away).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tell me about it. I've never seen so much craziness as here in Jacksonville. That's what I get for living out in the Georgia swamp for so long (sigh.)


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Crazy is fun.... Well, I guess it depends on what kind of crazy. 

My town's nickname is "the free range asylum"


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think the heat and humidity fry brains down here. It's a good thing Fla has the death penalty. I got hooked to thewacko news when this real estate woman disappeared and we all knew the husband did it -with the new paint and carpeting. 10 years go by and I often thought of Rosemary the realtor, and if they ever locked him up. A few months ago, well what do you know? I'm watching ID and they have the whole story and yes he did finally go to prison in 2010. 

At the same time there was a 2 year old gone and the parents were suspects but were never arrested , lack of evidence.

Of course we all know Casey Anthony of Orlando, and several other children disappear. 
Dawg, you can't hide in the Georgia swamp forever. I don't think Jacksonville is a wonderful place. Seems I-95 is like the drug thruway. It's much nicer on the west coast if you like nature more than Miami.]

Good thing is we finally got Brighthouse cable back and got a local channel with the news. Otherwise I don't watch any news other than Yahoo, LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Drugs are everywhere Seminole, make no mistake about it...even in the swamp. My background is military law enforcement, military customs and self defense instructor. I've seen things that would frighten ones soul. Child predators should be locked up forever. They get their just due while imprisoned, trust me. Those that get away with something will meet their maker one day. I temper what I hear and see on the news...95% of it is all bad news because it makes news. I realize there's a heckuva alot more good people that promote decency and good will towards others. 
I've never been to Miami. The closest I've been is Ft Lauderdale and Key West a couple of times. I liked Key West, the fishing was great! I've been to Port Charlotte, St Pete, Tampa and Orlando...never again. We're eventually going to take a weekend drive over to the Pensacola area, never been there...maybe the big bend area as well.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Florida is a hoot, our vacation destination is always Destin, the water is incredible and the hotel we stay in is top of the line.

The Cobra that is on the loose now has his own Twitter feed and it is hilarious. Tell your husband not to worry, I'm sure they will find it before it travels the 5 miles to find him.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cobra on twitter is a hoot! There's a village in India that lets cobras run loose to take care of the rodents.
Dawg, Tampa is a beautiful city. Especially from the air, it's breath taking. The coast down there is gorgeous. Honeymoon Island is a state park with beaches. By me we live east of Hudson . Hudson's water is not an attractive area. But we have the Manatees north of us. I'm dying to visit Appalachicola (sp). Or some small towns on the elbow. Also Tallahassee. I think I'd would move within Fla, but not outside it. I love oaks with the moss hanging and pastures of grass. 
Near us in Weeki Watchee, they have springs that create a stream that goes for a few miles by canoes you can rent. Still wanting to do that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

How much is gas where you're at? It's $2.04 here in Jax, $2.12 up in Georgia. No state tax in Florida...that's what I like best!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Gas here is $4 a gallon


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> How much is gas where you're at? It's $2.04 here in Jax, $2.12 up in Georgia. No state tax in Florida...that's what I like best!





Alaskan said:


> Gas here is $4 a gallon


Here its been dropping.... 2.59 for diesel... 3.59 for mid grade leaded.

FINALLY Diesel is lower than gas. i need to get my Truck topped off before it starts up again. it gets pricy for 35 gallons of 4 dollar diesel.

The truck is up to 300K miles now and still running like a top. Big block six and a stick are responsible. still getting 20 mpg. Looks like crap but I dont care

ddeb


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

My car looks like crap... I don't care, because it runs great.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have a very pretty car. It's black and gold like my favorite Pro football team.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Car? Us southern girls drive a pickup, and have a gun. I had a beautiful Nissan Armada. It got 13 miles to the gallon. Now I have my 3rd Chevy pickup. My first was sold with 145,000 miles. My second 95,000 and I should have kept it.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh Yeah I have a Mossburg sixteen guage.... still waiting to figure out how to do lessons though. Lost the key to the trigger lock any way.

deb


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Deb, THAT is why I can't have anything locked up... I would never be able to keep ahold of the key.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

More news...........

Arby’s said it has apologized to Florida's Pembroke Pines Police Department after an employee at one of the fast-food chain's locations allegedly refused to serve one of the department's police officers.

Pembroke Pines police says one of their officers was initially refused service at an Arby’s location in town on Tuesday evening when trying to order food at the restaurant’s drive-thru. The officer was in uniform and in a police vehicle, according to a police report filed on the incident.

The drive-thru clerk, who was identified as Kenneth Davenport, 19, sounded "short" with the officer when he or she was ordering, the police report says. Police would not divulge the name of the complaining officer.

When the officer drove to the pickup window, the store manager, Angel Mirabel, told the officer that the clerk "doesn't want to serve you because you are a police officer." Mirabel had to order Davenport to process the officer's credit card.

The officer expressed displeasure and concern about the safety of the food to the manager. Mirabel also allegedly told the officer that the clerk "has the right to refuse to serve" you. The officer felt "uncertain" about the safety of the food and was given a refund.







Major Carolos Bermudez said the employee did not specify why he or she might have had any animosity against police. Davenport told CBS Miami that he didn't serve the officer, because he was busy helping other customers. He said that the misunderstanding was the result of Mirabel trying to make a joke that did not go over well.

“We don’t hate cops,” Davenport said told the television station. “We don’t hate anybody. We’re just trying to get people out of the drive thru.”

Bermudez said Arby’s CEO Paul Brown and Senior Vice President of Operations Scott Boatwright, called Police Chief Dan Giustino on Wednesday morning and apologized.

Arby’s confirmed that Brown had apologized to Giustino.

“We take this isolated matter very seriously as we respect and support police officers in our local communities,” Arby’s spokesman Jason Rollins said a statement. “We will be following up with our team members to be sure that our policy of inclusion is understood and adhered to.”

The Broward and Dade County Police Benevolence Association said an apology was not enough and called on supporters to boycott Arby's until the company fires the employees.

"This is yet another example of the hostile treatment of our brave men and women simply because they wear a badge," PBA president John Rivera said. "It is unacceptable and warrants much more than an apology."

Rollins said the company would follow through with disciplinary action "up to and including termination of the employees involved, as appropriate.”,
**************************

Also, Arby's gave all Police a free meal on Friday at that location. Meanwhile McDonald's and Dunkin Donuts have been delivering food to Police headquarters. 

What next?


----------

